# ~2008 ONLINE BIKE SHOW~



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Dust your bikes off roll them out in the sun. snap some pic.'s and the 2008 bike show has begun. :biggrin: 

RULES:1. 2 or more most current pic.'s of your bike/trike ect.

 2. LAYITLOW NAME:
YOUR NAME:
BIKE NAME:
CLASS:
THEME:
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS:
CLUB:

3. *LEAVE ALL THE BULL SH*T, QUOTES, TALKING,AND QUESTIONS IN THE 07 BIKE SHOW TOPIC SENCE ITS ALREADY ON THE FIRST PAGE OR PM ME</span>* 

4. i'm gonna find a fair juge we all can agree on

5. and if tony was for real a choice of some selected cut parts 


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 07:17 AM~9717431
> *If there's an online bike show this year the first place winners in all categories will recieve a free TNT head badge with design of their choice.  Best of show winner will get a free sissybar, handlebars, or forks  their choice of one of those. Bikes must be current, no 1980s or 1990s bikes.
> 
> *


<span style=\'color:red\'>6.classes:

custom 
radical 
street
mild
original
projects

other shows:

frames (just frame)

rims (just rims)

custom parts (just parts)


post all to show all. lets post our new creations old creations and what ever else we've havent seen in awhile


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

LAYITLOW NAME:Str8crazy80
NAME:Marcos Aguilar
BIKE NAME: Crusin in style
CLASS: Semi?
THEME: none
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: candy red paint,square twisted and bird cadged parts, and crush red ulpostry
CLUB: TIEMPOS LOCOS CAR CLUB


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

LAYITLOW NAME:Str8crazy80
NAME:Marcos Aguilar
BIKE NAME: SWEET DREAMS
CLASS: 10 inch???
THEME: none
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: candy silver and pink flaked paint job with stripeing and square twisted bars
CLUB: TIEMPOS LOCOS CAR CLUB


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

LAYITLOW NAME:Str8crazy80
NAME:Marcos Aguilar
BIKE NAME: Un Named
CLASS: Street
THEME: none(wal*mart Schwinn Project)
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: repo schwinn seat, schwinn lucky7 sproket, 20inch bent springer fork with twisted braces, flat twisted sissy bar, cut chain guard, plain mirrow on the handlebars, and schwinn approved sticker on the seat post
CLUB: TIEMPOS LOCOS CAR CLUB


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ok you win


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Project Frame for later use:

LAYITLOW NAME:Str8crazy80
NAME:Marcos Aguilar
BIKE NAME: Un Named
CLASS: Street
THEME: OG Lowrider
LIST OF PARTS: schwinn pixi sproket & crank, schwinn approved sticker for the seatpost, schwinn headbadge, and schwinn BB cups but none is installed
CLUB: TIEMPOS LOCOS CAR CLUB


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

LAYITLOW NAME: mchittinswitches
NAME: Alonso Cordero
BIKE NAME: Aztec Dreams
CLASS: Semi-Custom
THEME: Aztecas
LIST OF MODS: Metallic Red Paint, Custom Murals, Flat Twisted Parts, Chain Steering Wheel, Ostrich Seat
CLUB: Suenos Vajos


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

NAME: Scooby dooooooooooo
CLUB: The Gayest One.
BIKE NAME: The 4 some


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

LAYITLOW NAME: *Mr. CHILLY WILLY*

CLASS: 20 INCH RADICAL

CLUB: YOU KNOWWWWWWWW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LAYITLOW NAME:juangotti
NAME:Juan Hernandez
BIKE NAME: Dangerous
CLASS: Semi?
THEME: none
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: Custom made fiberglass tank and skirts done by me. Candy red paint with flake done by Krazy Kreations. 
custom made forks and handle bars by Sic713 customs. All bike parts from NYBONECOLLECTORS.COM
CLUB: THEE ARTISTICS TEXAS CHAP


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

*LAYITLOW NAME:* AMB1800
*YOUR NAME:* Anthony
*BIKE NAME:* Sweet Dreamz
*CLASS:* Full Custom trike
*THEME:* dreams of a lowrider: money, bitchez, lowriderz
*LIST OF MODS AND PARTS:*
custom home made frame; paint, muralz, leafing and pinstripes by Djoce;
custom handlebars, sissybar, forks; screens in mirror; pda; custom home made air kit;
audio system; acuators; home made love seat; all upholstery done by me;
display in the works too (also by me)
*CLUB:* EXCLUSIVE BC, Belgian Chapter


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 18 2008, 02:58 PM~9727799
> *LAYITLOW NAME:Str8crazy80
> NAME:Marcos Aguilar
> BIKE NAME: Crusin in style
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2. LAYITLOW NAME:show-bound
YOUR NAME: my son-skyler
BIKE NAME: SPD-v.1
CLASS:? 20"
THEME:SPD Power Rangers
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: 
-one off schwinn BMX frame fiberglass and molded! "show-bound"
-custom tri stage paint,graphics,and murals by: "show-bound"
-handle bars "show-bound"
-alluminum polished tunder bolt forks and allum custom crown "show-bound"
-wheels,spokes and hub custom painted ""show-bound"
-pedals custom cut and painted "show-bound
-seat custom made "show-bound"
-fender custom cut and painted only rear shown "show-bound"

CLUB:THEE ARTISTICS!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

layitlow name : eric ramos
name: eric ramos
bike name : Diamond In The Ruff
class: fullcustom
theme: diamonds ? long ass story to explain the name
mods and parts:
tank , 2 piced skirts, custom midle pole, capped seat and crank
paint hok candy teal paint by sic 713 kustoms, parts and mods by raul alfaro aka socios bc prez include fork sissy bar and chain gurard
rims are real warren wong twisted fantacies
engraving done by mr wim one from wims graphixs 
club: Thee Artistics Bc NM chap


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

more more. make sure its your current bikes. dont want any grave digger still tryin to claim glory on bikes they sold or retired


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 18 2008, 01:58 PM~9727799
> *LAYITLOW NAME:Str8crazy80
> NAME:Marcos Aguilar
> BIKE NAME: Crusin in style
> ...


nice trike I give it a ten its clean


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LIL NAME: .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NAME: ISAAC SANCHEZ

BIKE NAME:EXPENSIVE TASTE

CLASS:FULL CUSTOM

THEME:NONE

MODSARTS BY D-TWIST,CUSTOM ENGRAVING,CUSTOM UHPOLSTERY.

CLUB:LO*LYSTICS


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

When is the dead line cause some of us are redoing our bikes for the phx show we can post it after the show


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

LAYITLOW NAME:Mr.NoLimit
NAME:Louie Dominguez
BIKE NAME: Un NamedCLASS: Street
THEME: none
CLUB: Livin Legendz


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

LAYITLOW NAME:Tru Bumpy
NAME:Bumpy
BIKE NAME: Un Named
CLASS: FULL CUSTOM
THEME: none
CLUB: Tru Ladies


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

. LAYITLOW NAME: MR.559
BIKE NAME: DOGGY STYLE
CLASS: 16" STREET
modes: 1969 stingray midget candy red powder coat paint stripping done by sic713, custom made steering wheel and mirrors, schwinn speedo and drop light 
THEME: FRESNO STATE BULLDOGS
CLUB: TOPDOGS


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

. LAYITLOW NAME: MR.559
BIKE NAME: MADDYS TIGER
CLASS: 12" O.G
THEME:
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: RESTORED
CLUB: TOP DOGS


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

. LAYITLOW NAME: MR.559
BIKE NAME: ALEX'S LO LO
CLASS: SEMI
THEME: ???
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS:
CLUB: TOPDOGS


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

LAYITLOW NAME: BLVD_SCHWINN
YOUR NAME: KEVIN R.
BIKE NAME: "SANGRE DE AZTECA"
CLASS: SEMI-CUSTOM
THEME: AZTECA
LIST OF MODS : front tank + REAR SKIRTS+ 3d moldings
- H.O.K CANDY APPLE RED W/ MULTI-COLOR AIR BRUSHING+ PINSTRIPES
PARTS- 144 SPOKE FAN WHEELS W/ CHROME/RED PATTERN, SOME SCHWINN ACCESSORIES, ETC

CLUB: BLVD. KINGS BIKE CLUB


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 19 2008, 12:04 AM~9731772
> *LAYITLOW NAME: BLVD_SCHWINN
> YOUR NAME: KEVIN R.
> BIKE NAME:  "SANGRE DE AZTECA"
> ...


nice bike homie


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That bike is fuckin baddd


----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

LAYITLOW NAME: lil_chemito86
NAME: Anslemo Cruz
BIKE NAME: Double Impact
CLASS: 20" Full Custom?
MODS AND PART: candy blue paint job by sic713. double square twisted parts.
CLUB: none... no more bikes where i live.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

right now i think its between double impact and street dreamz


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 20 2008, 02:55 AM~9737727
> *right now i think its between double impact and street dreamz
> *



they in differnet classes!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 03:25 AM~9738009
> *they in differnet classes!!  :uh:
> *


ahahahahahaha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil_chemito86_@Jan 19 2008, 07:03 AM~9732601
> *LAYITLOW NAME: lil_chemito86
> NAME: Anslemo Cruz
> BIKE NAME: Double Impact
> ...


damn that bike came out clean SIC did some bad ass work on it :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Layitlow Name: CUT N 3's
Your Name: Co Owner LAMARK HARPER
Bike Name: PLAYBOY 24
Class: 24" FULL
Theme: PLAYBOY BIKE
List of Mods: MOLDED FEMALE TANK, REAR FINS AND MOLDED, SKIRT SHAVED 
KICK STAND MOUNT.
List of Paint: KANDY PINK, FLAKES, BUNNY GRAPHIC ON TANK AND REAR FINS, CUSTOM GRAPHIC ON MOLDED SKIRT, PANSTRIPING ALL OVER AND UNDER FRAME, SLIVER LEAF, PLAYBOY UNDER TANK, MURALS OF HUGH HEFF, MARICH CAREY & CARMAN ELECTRA INSIDE PLAYBOY. CUSTOM KANDY PURPLE RIMS WITH FLAKES AND PANSTRIPING

List of Parts: CUSTOM NYBC TWISTED SUPPORT BARS, SRING AND CROWN, FACE AND NYBC TWISTED PLAYBOY HANDLE BARS, FACE PLAYBOY FOLKS. TWISTED CRANK, BIRD CAGE PADLES, BIRD CAGE SEAT POST, TWISTED NECK. AND CUSTOM SAUDE SEAT WITH PLAYBOY MIRROR,  :biggrin: enjoy

Club: KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE!!! :nicoderm: 







































































































:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

name-cadillac_pimpin
class-20 in mild
club-legions 
bike name-wizard style 2
etc-"one of a kind frame"


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 20 2008, 12:16 PM~9739413
> *damn that bike came out clean SIC did some bad ass work on it  :biggrin:
> *


shit i was about to say the same that shit is hella clean


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

when is the date u need to have it entered by?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 20 2008, 03:33 PM~9740075
> *name-cadillac_pimpin
> class-20 in mild
> club-legions
> ...


nice bike we sold about 5 sets of pedals like them bike looks real nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 20 2008, 03:41 PM~9740394
> *when is the date u need to have it entered by?
> *


were still trying to figure that one out :dunno:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 02:25 AM~9738009
> *they in differnet classes!!  :uh:
> *


those are the two i like :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 21 2008, 05:10 PM~9748068
> *those are the two i like  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Ryan K
"Ellies Lowrider"
Street
Custom PPG pink with gold and white pearls, pink vynil seat with white piping and buttons.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Ryan K
"Chase's ride"
Street
Body-count style rims, paint is dupilcolor metalcast.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

me and the judges have decided on THE END OF THIS MONTH THE 31st for THE DEADLINE FOR THE BIKE SHOW


----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)

LAYITLOW NAME:chuy castro 
YOUR NAME: anthony
BIKE NAME: none
CLASS: full custom
THEME:diamonds
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS:front tank, rear bondo, chopped necked, custom paint, custom fiber glass box.
CLUB:ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)

LAYITLOW NAME:chuy castro
YOUR NAME: marissa
BIKE NAME:none 
CLASS: street
THEME:tigger
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: none custom paint, cut fenders
CLUB:ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

IS THEIR GONNA BE ANOTHER ONE IN THE MID AN END OF THE YEAR CAUSE SOME OF US ARE REDOING OUR BIKES!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 23 2008, 08:09 PM~9767579
> *THE END OF THIS MONTH THE 31st for THE DEADLINE FOR THE BIKE SHOW*
> [/b]


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I WOULD MAKE EVERYONE TAKE A PIC OF THERE BIKES NEXT TO A SIGN THAT SAYS LAY IT LOW 2008 ONLINE BIKE SHOW IN ORDER TO BE LEGIT.CUS WHAT IF I TAKE A PIC OF A BIKE OUT HERE AND I KNOW THEY DON'T GO ON LAY IT LOW AND I WIN A PART FOR MY SONS BIKE.HOW YOU GOING TO KNOW?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 23 2008, 09:55 PM~9768021
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

LAYITLOW NAME:El_WYNO
YOUR NAME: Adrian
BIKE NAME: none
CLASS: Street
THEME:8 Balls
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS:None
CLUB:Romans


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

LAYITLOW NAME:El_WYNO
YOUR NAME: Adrian
BIKE NAME: El WYNO
CLASS: Street
THEME:Alcohol Bottles
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS:None
CLUB:Romans


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 23 2008, 08:58 PM~9768050
> *I WOULD MAKE EVERYONE TAKE A PIC OF THERE BIKES NEXT TO A SIGN THAT SAYS LAY IT LOW 2008 ONLINE BIKE SHOW IN ORDER TO BE LEGIT.CUS WHAT IF I TAKE A PIC OF A BIKE OUT HERE AND I KNOW THEY DON'T GO ON LAY IT LOW AND I WIN A PART FOR MY SONS BIKE.HOW YOU GOING TO KNOW?
> *


This is for people on layitlow and we all know whos bike is who.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 23 2008, 09:58 PM~9768050
> *I WOULD MAKE EVERYONE TAKE A PIC OF THERE BIKES NEXT TO A SIGN THAT SAYS LAY IT LOW 2008 ONLINE BIKE SHOW IN ORDER TO BE LEGIT.CUS WHAT IF I TAKE A PIC OF A BIKE OUT HERE AND I KNOW THEY DON'T GO ON LAY IT LOW AND I WIN A PART FOR MY SONS BIKE.HOW YOU GOING TO KNOW?
> *


His right cause i can post up some pics from the last show too but my shits all apart and sanded down Oh well its up to you judges i guess i missed out


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

LAYITLOW NAME:GANGSTA BOOGIE II
YOUR NAME: ANTHONY MENDEZ
BIKE NAME:GANGSTA BOOGIE 
CLASS:SEMI CUSTOM
THEME:OLD SCHOOL PACHUCO
LIST OF MODS:1 OFF FENDERS,BOX,AUDIO/VIDEO,TANK,SKIRTS,VARITY OF SCHWINN PCS


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 23 2008, 09:08 PM~9768149
> *His right cause i can post up some pics from the last show too but my shits all apart and sanded down Oh well its up to you judges i guess i missed out
> *


i dont see why not :dunno: post it up


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

lay it low name: AZ WAR CHIEF
class:FULL
list of mods: boxed in frame etc... 
club:ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTA BOOGIE II_@Jan 23 2008, 09:15 PM~9768207
> *LAYITLOW NAME:GANGSTA BOOGIE II
> YOUR NAME: ANTHONY MENDEZ
> BIKE NAME:GANGSTA BOOGIE
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 23 2517, 09:58 PM~9768050
> *I WOULD MAKE EVERYONE TAKE A PIC OF THERE BIKES NEXT TO A SIGN THAT SAYS LAY IT LOW 2008 ONLINE BIKE SHOW IN ORDER TO BE LEGIT.CUS WHAT IF I TAKE A PIC OF A BIKE OUT HERE AND I KNOW THEY DON'T GO ON LAY IT LOW AND I WIN A PART FOR MY SONS BIKE.HOW YOU GOING TO KNOW?I POST A PIC OF MYSELF, HERE LOOK
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 18 2008, 04:20 PM~9728357
> *LAYITLOW NAME: Mr. CHILLY WILLY
> 
> CLASS: 20 INCH RADICAL
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2008, 10:07 PM~9768139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2008, 05:23 PM~9728783
> *LAYITLOW NAME:juangotti
> NAME:Juan Hernandez
> BIKE NAME: Dangerous
> ...


----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

ohh damn.. i just tooked my bike apart 3 days ago. do i have to put it back together or can i just take a pic of it like that?


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

LAYITLOW NAME: El_WYNO
NAME:Javier Hernandez
BIKE NAME: Tigger
CLASS: Strret
THEME: Tigger
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: None
CLUB: Romans


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn! wish i can upload pics on this computer...or at least see the ones you guys are posting up!


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: 
alot of clean ass bikes on here. 

wouldn't it be harder to judge being that pictures hide alot of detail and or defects?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

LAYITLOW NAME: bigdbabygirl
YOUR NAME: brittnay
BIKE NAME: smurfs
CLASS: street
THEME: smurfs
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: no mods but powdercoated spokes,hand grips,frames and sprocket
CLUB: str8 clown'n


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

LAYITLOW NAME: LocoSoCal	
YOUR NAME: Sergio
BIKE NAME:Twisted Habit
CLASS:Semi
THEME: n/a
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: Sheet Metal Tank, Skirts( no bondo), Tangarine Peral Paint, Air Brushing by Fonzy Murals, Uphostry Seat All Twisted Parts
CLUB:n/a


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

very nice murals


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NOT MINE,BUT I HELPED "CREATE THEM"....
LAYITLOW NAME:66wita6,BUILDER,OEWNER: LIL RALPH,BIKE PREZ
NAME: VICTOR
BIKE NAME:LIL SILVER BULLET
CLASS:STREET TRIKE
THEME: BUILT TO RESEMBLE HIS DADS RYDE,76 LANDUE GLASSHOUSE
LIST OF MODS/PARTS:CUSTUM SPEAKER BOX,AUDIO SYSTEM,PINSTRIPIN,POWDERCOATED SPOKES,ALL SCHWINN PARTS RECHROMED
CLUB: SANTANA B.C PREZ


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HIS JEFITOS RYDE...








uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LAYITLOW NAME:66wita6,BUILDER,OWNER:VINCHENZO,MY SMALLEST SHORTY
NAME:VINCENT
BIKE NAME:LIL HELL RAZOR
CLASS:MILD CUSTOM
THEME:HELLRAZOR,"PINHEAD"
LIST OF MODS/PARTS:RELACED COLORED RIMS,CANDY/FLAKE PAINT,MURALS,UPLOSTERY
CLUB: SANTANA B.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIERS PLENTY MORE THAT I CAN POST,BUT THESE ARE THE ONES YOU'VE SEEN AT THE SHOWS MOST RECENTLY....


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

LAYITLOW NAME: El_WYNO
NAME: Javier Hernandez
BIKE NAME: Tigger
CLASS: Street
THEME: Tigger
LIST OF MODS/PARTS: None just the 216 spoke fan rims
CLUB: Roman's B.C


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El_WYNO_@Jan 25 2008, 08:43 PM~9785065
> *LAYITLOW NAME: El_WYNO
> NAME: Javier Hernandez
> BIKE NAME: Tigger
> ...


*YOU ALREADY POSTED IT......*


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

LAYITLOW NAME: 86' Chevy
NAME: Kyle Easterday
BIKE NAME: none yet
CLASS: Semi
THEME: skulls
LIST OF MODS/PARTS: choped seat post,fiber glass tank/skirts,candy red paint air brushed with skulls
CLUB: none


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

LAYITLOW NAME:Big D 
YOUR NAMEaniel
BIKE NAME:Kyptonite
CLASS:MILD CUSTOM
CLUB:Livin Legendz


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

LAYITLOW NAME:2low2go
YOUR NAMEennis
CLASS:MILD CUSTOM
CLUB:Livin Legendz


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

LAYITLOW NAME:Soldier Life
YOUR NAME:randy
CLASS:Street
CLUB:Livin Legendz


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

LAYITLOW NAME:luke79sprt
YOUR NAME:Luke
BIKE NAME:Capones Carriage
CLASS:Street
CLUB:Livin Legendz


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

LAYITLOW NAME:Mr.NoLimit
YOUR NAME:louie
BIKE NAME:Bizrro
CLASS:Street
CLUB:Livin Legendz


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jan 26 2008, 01:02 PM~9789328
> *LAYITLOW NAME:luke79sprt
> YOUR NAME:Luke
> BIKE NAME:Capones Carriage
> ...


did you u get your parts frm mega lowrider


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

NAMEOMINIQUE HATTEN(RAIDERSEQUAL)
CATGOREY:STREET CUSTOM
CLUB:ELITE BIKE CLUB
NAME:RAIDERSEQAUL


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2008, 02:14 PM~9790262
> *NAMEOMINIQUE HATTEN(RAIDERSEQUAL)
> CATGOREY:STREET CUSTOM
> CLUB:ELITE BIKE CLUB
> ...


Luv that bike :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

bad ass bike, you have to see it in person to appricate all the detail:thumbsup: great job homie




> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2008, 02:14 PM~9790262
> *NAMEOMINIQUE HATTEN(RAIDERSEQUAL)
> CATGOREY:STREET CUSTOM
> CLUB:ELITE BIKE CLUB
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 26 2008, 02:59 PM~9790514
> *bad ass bike, you have to see it in person to appricate all the detail:thumbsup: great job homie
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

Name M cerda
Bike Name The Revolution
Category Street
Club Mini Impressions ressihttp://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh171/chavez1mc/mauriciosbday146.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh171/c...osbday040-1.jpg


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up foolio  




> _Originally posted by chavez1mc_@Jan 27 2008, 02:03 AM~9794101
> *
> Name  M cerda
> Bike Name  The Revolution
> ...


----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin: 
what up gangsters paradise :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

chillin, waiting for march to come around  you going to salinas?



> _Originally posted by chavez1mc_@Jan 27 2008, 02:17 AM~9794135
> *:biggrin:
> what up gangsters paradise :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chavez1mc_@Jan 27 2008, 02:03 AM~9794101
> *
> Name  M cerda
> Bike Name  The Revolution
> ...


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

that a clean 26in


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Jan 27 2008, 09:06 AM~9794740
> *that a clean 26in
> *



24"


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'LL PROBLY GET BLASTED ON FOR POSTIN THIS ONE...DON'T HURT TIL I TRY IT ,QUE NO?

LAYITLOW NAME:66wita6
YOUR NAME:VICTOR
BIKE NAME: SWEET PEA
CLASS: OG, '05 SELECT SERIES
CLUB: SANTANA C.C,BUT REPPIN THE SANTAN B.C IN HERE


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

LAYITLOW NAME: ericg
YOUR NAME:eric gurrusquieta
BIKE NAME: none
CLASS: street
CLUB: A~T~R


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 27 2008, 02:34 PM~9796577
> *I'LL PROBLY GET BLASTED ON FOR POSTIN THIS ONE...DON'T HURT TIL I TRY IT ,QUE NO?
> 
> LAYITLOW NAME:66wita6
> ...


Wal-Mart $85 as is


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

*2 days folks*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 29 2008, 08:06 AM~9811750
> *Wal-Mart $85 as is
> *


SORRY HOMIE ,WRONG ONE,THE ONE FROM WALMART HAS A DIFFERENT BODY STYLE,ALSO THE DECALS ARE ADHISIVE TYPE THAT YOU CAN PEEL OFF,THIS ONE HAS A CLEARCOAT DECAL,CHAIN GUARD,SPROKET,RAISED WHITE LETTERS ON REAR WHEEL,METAL FLAKE SEAT WITH GREEN STRIPE, IT MAY BE THE SAME MAKER,BUT DIFFERENT MODEL :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT THE BODY ,FIRST TWO ARE LEGIT,STINGRAY AND SLICK CHICK....
















THE 1 I GOT IN '05..








I THINK RAUL TOOK THIS PIC,THE "SPECIAL" FROM WALMART...


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

LIL name: stillspinnin
name: Dinesh
class: OG
club: EXCLUSIVE


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

*1 MORE DAY FOLKS*


----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

hno:


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

:|


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

we gotta waite on the judges to judge


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

LAYITLOW NAME: slim2
NAME: Kyle McQuilkin and Debra Raines
BIKE NAME: The Fourth Rider of the Apocalypse
CLASS: Semi (?) 24"
THEME: "The Fourth Rider was Death, and Hades accompanied him." (Revelation 6:8)
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: custom paint; frame modified with custom human skeleton; lighted eyes; real mountain lion tail for back fender; custom sickle for front fender; custom handlebars carved from aluminum; albino rattlesnake skin seat; cherry wood coffin/turntable; etched aluminum shield with digital mural; 24 karat gold leaf.
CLUB: Los Bajitos Car Club, Lubbock, Texas
AWARDS: 2nd Place 24-26" Bike, 2007 Lowrider Nationals, Las Vegas


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

^^^ that bike belongs in a museum. that is a work of art right there. 

it may never win a super show trophy, but it is one of the most original and best put together bikes ever built. 

its not about parts or murals, It has one theme and one look, done very well.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 2 2008, 12:13 AM~9846312
> *^^^ that bike belongs in a museum.  that is a work of art right there.
> 
> it may never win a super show trophy, but it is one of the most original and best put together bikes ever built.
> ...


 :biggrin: Thats what I have been saying


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 1 2008, 10:13 PM~9846312
> *^^^ that bike belongs in a museum.  that is a work of art right there.
> 
> it may never win a super show trophy, but it is one of the most original and best put together bikes ever built.
> ...


HELL YEA


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MY SON TRIPPED OUT ON IT WHEN HE SAW IT IN PERSON!

THATS WHAT GOT US TALKING BOUT DOING THE GHOST RIDER BIKE! :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slim2_@Feb 1 2008, 06:58 PM~9843810
> *LAYITLOW NAME: slim2
> NAME: Kyle McQuilkin and Debra Raines
> BIKE NAME: The Fourth Rider of the Apocalypse
> ...


I GO UP AGAINST THIS BIKE AT ALL SHOWS IN TEXAS AND LAS VEGAS :roflmao: :roflmao: . I LOVE THIS BIKE AND THE OWNER IS A REAL COOL DUDE.
HEY MAN WHATS UP WITH THE BOOK U TOLD ME ABOUT? HOLLA AT ME.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wats all the hype on that bike i dont get :dunno: it must be a texas thang


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

name:chris2low
bike:1967 schwinn stingray 
class: street
theme:corona
custom:rims
clun: n/a

[img=http://aycu29.webshots.com/image/43148/2000046782530343645_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu08.webshots.com/image/44367/2000081230190027384_rs.jpg]


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 2 2008, 12:13 AM~9846312
> *^^^ that bike belongs in a museum.  that is a work of art right there.
> 
> it may never win a super show trophy, but it is one of the most original and best put together bikes ever built.
> ...



Thanks, man. That is a very humbling compliment. We really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks to Adam, Sam, Lamark and everyone else who responded.

Lamark...good to hear from you, bud. I'll pm you about the book.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

when will is the dead line and when will the winer's be anounced


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man, i haven't logged on in a few days and fell behind on saving the pics, i'll get to it right now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 2 2008, 05:28 PM~9850446
> *when will is the dead line and when will the winer's be anounced
> *


dead line is over. judging is in progress


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking at my comp and its not good for me.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2008, 07:16 PM~9850728
> *looking at my comp and its not good for me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 2 2008, 06:25 PM~9850773
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 2 2008, 06:28 PM~9850790
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> *


no pitty noe :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

LAYITLOW NAME:basher91
NAME:johan dukes
BIKE NAME: widow
CLASS: Semi?
THEME: spider
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: full custom frame custom hok black paint
CLUB: notorious c.c.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

code-owned


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

u need to use the img code


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 2 2008, 06:52 PM~9851216
> *code-owned
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slim2_@Feb 2 2008, 05:24 PM~9850107
> *Thanks to Adam, Sam, Lamark and everyone else who responded.
> 
> Lamark...good to hear from you, bud.  I'll pm you about the book.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 2 2008, 04:29 PM~9850449
> *man, i haven't logged on in a few days and fell behind on saving the pics, i'll get to it right now
> *


Thank You


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me and raul decided till today cause i got busy yesterday, but i pm'd raul and he hasn't replied, i'm working on my list then we'll compare


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FANTASTIC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 3 2008, 03:16 PM~9856255
> *me and raul decided till today cause i got busy yesterday, but i pm'd raul and he hasn't replied, i'm working on my list then we'll compare
> *


Lets get to work buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2008, 09:21 PM~9858392
> *Lets get to work buddy.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks raul


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2008, 11:21 PM~9858392
> *Lets get to work buddy.  :biggrin:
> *


RESULTS!!!!!!!!!! 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2008, 10:53 AM~9861029
> *RESULTS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x2 i want to hear all the bitching lmfao


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 4 2008, 10:00 AM~9861069
> *x2 i want to hear all the bitching lmfao
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 4 2008, 01:45 PM~9862135
> *:roflmao:
> *


you know it is true every one of these shows we have someone bitchs lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

man almost 50 entries :cheesy: 


now hurry it it up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 5 2008, 04:30 PM~9871487
> *man almost 50 entries :cheesy:
> now hurry it it up!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 i know i lost but hurry


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 5 2008, 02:27 PM~9870714
> *you know it is true every one of these shows we have someone bitchs lol
> *


its already started


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

SO WHATS THE RESULTS OR IS THIS ANOTHER WASTE OF TIME????


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 5 2008, 10:17 PM~9874687
> *WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO GIT FIRST RAUL
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

so ......... who won what ?!?!? :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 6 2008, 04:36 PM~9878906
> *so ......... who won what ?!?!? :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


we know who now to let judge a real car show...lmao...

be waiting for response via post cards


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

we all won e-trophies   :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 6 2008, 06:00 PM~9879893
> *we know who now to let judge a real car show...lmao...
> 
> be waiting for response via post cards
> *


lmfao snail mail your shit to you :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 6 2008, 07:41 PM~9880143
> *lmfao snail mail your shit to you :biggrin:
> *


i see the slime trail......hehehehehe


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LIL NAME :SUREÑOSBLUEZ
NAME:ISAAC MENDOZA
CLUB:SICK LIFE
BIKE NAME:SICK AZTECA
CLASS: MILD?
LIST OF MODS:FIBER GLASS FENDERS,CUSTOM AZTEC SEAT,ENGRAVING AND 
ETCHED PARTS,CUSTOM CHAMELEON PAINT


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

ok so who win


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Feb 7 2008, 05:17 PM~9888511
> *ok so who win
> *


x2


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 7 2008, 12:31 PM~9887249
> *LIL NAME :SUREÑOSBLUEZ
> NAME:ISAAC MENDOZA
> CLUB:SICK LIFE
> ...


 :uh: A LITTLE LATE,QUE NO?PERO SI SE MIRA BIEN,I THINK YOU WOULD GO UNDER FULL CUSTOM,IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn, haven't logged on since sunday during the super bowl. been having problems with my internet also but i WILL have my results very soon, either tomorrow or saturday


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 7 2008, 10:21 PM~9892071
> *damn, haven't logged on since sunday during the super bowl.  been having problems with my internet also but i WILL have my results very soon, either tomorrow or saturday
> *


ok that explaines your half now what about raul


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 7 2008, 07:56 PM~9889898
> *:uh: A LITTLE LATE,QUE NO?PERO SI SE MIRA BIEN,I THINK YOU WOULD GO UNDER FULL CUSTOM,IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN
> *


ITS ONLY FOR FUN


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

wow a week after it ended and still no results :|


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 8 2008, 12:37 AM~9892984
> *ok that explaines your half now what about raul
> *


NO POINT..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

sooooooooooooooo???????????????????????

do yall need an abacus or something....lol


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

nothin g yet ok


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn this reminds me of the last online contest lmfao EVERYONE IS A WINNER


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK BIKES.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK BIKES.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK BIKES.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TRIPLE POST TO SHOW MY FEELINGS.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 10 2008, 12:27 AM~9906742
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ummmm little bit too late dude :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 2 2008, 12:13 AM~9846312
> *^^^ that bike belongs in a museum.  that is a work of art right there.
> 
> it may never win a super show trophy, but it is one of the most original and best put together bikes ever built.
> ...


FUCKING AWESOME BIKE!!![/b]


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

any winners


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

AND THA WINNERS ARE ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Feb 10 2008, 03:50 PM~9909628
> *AND THA WINNERS ARE ?
> *


no one :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Doesn't matter I know I aint gonna win shit!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2008, 06:29 PM~9910914
> *Doesn't matter I know I aint gonna win shit!
> *


THATS THE SPIRIT!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2008, 06:29 PM~9910914
> *Doesn't matter I know I aint gonna win shit!
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Feb 10 2008, 07:22 PM~9910864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

What did i place... wait i didnt enter


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT FOR AN END OF THE YR ONLINE SHOW!!!

alot of peeps where still bulding...and alot of peeps have busted out...

lets get this crackin nation wide!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2008, 11:23 AM~11852823
> *TTT FOR AN END OF THE YR ONLINE SHOW!!!
> 
> alot of peeps where still bulding...and alot of peeps have busted out...
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^ oh shit


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 14 2008, 03:49 AM~11853088
> *
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

whose going to kick it off....alot of peeps got current pics...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2008, 07:31 AM~11856411
> *whose going to kick it off....alot of peeps got current pics...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hmm not bad idea but before we do this i say we get and agree on judges !!!! and we base everything on lrm rules .... because the last couple of online shows they end up sad and lame with a bunch of drama


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 14 2008, 10:58 PM~11864948
> *hmm not bad idea but before we do this i say we get and agree on judges !!!! and we base everything on lrm rules .... because the last couple of online shows they end up sad and lame with a bunch of drama
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

sounds good. whos judging?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2008, 05:36 PM~11884609
> *sounds good. whos judging?
> *


if i remember it was raul socios, and stra8


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2008, 03:59 PM~11884856
> *if i remember it was raul socios, and NOE
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TIME FOR 09!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 27 2009, 04:45 PM~12832423
> *TIME FOR 09!!!!
> *


go for it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2008, 03:59 PM~11884856
> *if i remember it was raul socios, and stra8
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2008, 07:20 PM~9729593
> *layitlow name : eric ramos
> name: eric ramos
> bike name : Diamond In The Ruff
> ...


i heard this bike was sold to japan????? :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2009, 08:46 AM~12835423
> *i heard this bike was sold to japan????? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

